# Is he trying to mate with my kitten?



## lisab3410 (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh my gosh, we have only just got our new baby kitten and I have so many questions... I never realised there was so much to it and how things change so quickly.

We brought home our 8 week old kitten to our 4 month old male kitten on Friday evening. There was lost of hissing, mostly from the older kitten, but she gave it back to.

The latest thing now is that Gizmo the 4 month old male likes to sniff her bottom he then is trying to bite her on the neck or tummy and it tries to climb on her from behind.

He is only 4 months (so the vet tells us, but he could be 5) and she is only 8 weeks. I thought that neither of them would have reached their sexual maturity yet.

Would he try this with her given that she is so young, or is he being agressive or playful?

He makes a shrill high pitched prring noise around her now and there is no more hissing at all, but there is quite a lot of tail wagging.

I am not sure if I should allow this behaviour or not. Can anyone help me please???


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

Well she should not be sexually mature but he might be. I would stop him when he does this, hopefully when he is neutered (I assume you are going to neuter at some point given you have two opposite gender cats) the behavior will stop. He may be responding to urges, may be practicing or may just enjoy humping, some cats just do, though it's more common in dogs.

But it may not be that sort of behavior at all, could just be play. When you say he bites on the neck it is the back of the neck or the throat area? and when he climbs on from behind does he try to hump/thrust? (sorry about the visual lol) If it just play I might not stop it so that they can learn how to interact but in any case if it bothers the girl kitten a lot and he doesn't take the hint after a while I'd stop it.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

He might be having adolescent urges. He's not too young to be neutered, so if this continues, I'd have it done.


----------



## lisab3410 (Oct 2, 2009)

Well great news, we had Gizmo neutered on Tuesday and by the Thursday he had stopped this behaviour. They are now firm friends, share a basket, follow each other around, play together (in a less agressive manner). I can't tell you how happy I am to see these two getting along playing and snuggling up together.

Big smiles from me!!!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's great news!


----------

